# Why is kde still dependent on libidobc?



## BlueCoder (Feb 20, 2013)

Both libiodbc and unixODBC provide the same thing. From what I remember only unixODBC is being maintained. So why can't KDE use unixODBC? I thought this would get fixed a long time ago but it still hasn't and I'm not wondering why.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> So why can't KDE use unixODBC?


Maybe you should ask the KDE developers? Or is this specific to the FreeBSD install of KDE?


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 22, 2013)

That is more or less the question though. I am asking about the implementation of the port. As far as I know libiodbc is not a KDE part. Every other port is seems has added an option to it's config menu to choose which implementation to use.

Is there something preventing this other than no one deciding to implement it?


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 22, 2013)

We're waiting for some dependencies of ours (not maintained by us) to be switched to unixODBC. Should be on the way.


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice to hear that there is still effort going on in that direction and that there is nothing that technically prevents it. That is as much as I could have hoped for. Thanks.


----------

